# What Does This Graph Tell You?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What does this graph show!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The # of deer shot in various years varies ? That the number of deer killed seems to be on the rise ?

Is this your personal graph ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes its my personal graph Don.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A. You've killed too many deer in years past. B They've eaten themselves out of house and home. C You can't shoot worth a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* anymore. D You don't know how to count. E All of the above.......LMAO UMMM Don't have a clue ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll give you A. But its not that as the numbers are still here but they are very nocturnal now because of the pressure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Had to do it. Pressure from what ? Neighboring lands ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The landowner not liking his crops being eaten. But like I said thats not what the graph is about.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Ahhh, you're starting to learn the law of disambiguation (supply and demand). Looks like a short recess this year, but next years going to be great. Can you send me the 40 year graph? I'm going to need more data before I can commit.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

*Over harvesting.*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll have a look later for you Jim, but its not that!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> *Over harvesting.*


Not that at all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Not that at all.


 If it doesn't mean that then it tells me you hardly hunted in 08 and 09? But then it could mean a lot of things, just depends on how you want to interpret it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Your hunting is directly influenced by the economy! As is all of ours. Sorry, but things are going to get better soon.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok its got nothing to do with population, good or bad years, money etc. Its more a personal type thing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You're coming up on your 5th wedding anniversary?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You're coming up on your 5th wedding anniversary?


Give the man a gold star! Not wedding but yes 5 years this August.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, that's what Roberta was letting on about on FB ! I should have caught that. So I was right, you don't know how to count......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No you weren't right at all dillhole!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It means she still let's you out of the house once in awhile numpty !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am guessing you were busy with other projects !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Jim here's a little bit more on 2007. The names at the bottom are the area's of the farm.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats a lot of deer. Does Roberta hunt also and/or does the previous graph reflect her kills as well? This also indicates that you need to thin out more deer this year. How does the population look?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Roberta doesn't hunt its all me. The population is still high but because of the harassment they have received from others they are mostly nocturnal now and stay in the 1000 acer block of woodland which is owned by the NT (http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/hatfield-forest/). They have their own deer stalkers in there (who are very poor at it!) and we can't hunt it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

In the graph above Pumpfield backs on to the NT forest.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> It means she still let's you out of the house once in awhile numpty !!


No I will nearly always put Roberta first over hunting!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am guessin you were getting less love between "04" and "08" ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was far less committed!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Life is always more easy without complications ! But a whole lot more boring too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say boring!!









If your reading this sweetheart it was very boring.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I have to agree...just not as much fun in other ways


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

On a call said:


> I am guessin you were getting less love between "04" and "08" ?


LMAO!!!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

_The graph tells me in 2005 and 2008 you had a new gun _


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

singlesix said:


> _The graph tells me in 2005 and 2008 you had a new gun _


NO but why?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> NO but why?


Based on my own expereince , when I get a new gun I try to get as many animals with it as I can, so that it will have stories to tell.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I guess thats called being a wildlife manager!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You have way too much free time to come up with these graphs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> I guess thats called being a wildlife manager!


Nope!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

If you keep on your gonna be known as the Graph Master!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At least it shows success Tony!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard it said "if you have already done it, its not bragging"


----------

